# The Book of Mormon



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 16, 2004)

The Book of Mormon is now going "mainstream"...

Reprint of Mormon text has a twist: it's not free
November 16, 2004

NEW YORK (Reuters) - The sacred text of the Mormon faith, one of the fastest growing churches in America, will be published by a mainstream publisher for the first time, after nearly two centuries of being handed out for free.

For members of the Church of Latter-day Saints, which claims around 12 million followers worldwide, "The Book of Mormon" is literally the word of God.

Mormon missionaries have been handing out free copies of the book since it was first published in 1830, and more than 100 million copies have been printed since then. It can be obtained free on the Internet or in person from the Mormons.

But Michelle Rapkin, vice president of Doubleday religious publishing, said previous editions were not easily found in non-religious book stores and there was a market to be tapped as Americans in general grow curious about different faiths.

"People ... want to understand the dynamics of our culture and our world. And with Mormons growing faster than any other denomination in our country I think there's bound to be a certain interest springing from that," she said. 

http://www.boston.com/news/odd/arti...as_a_twist_its_not_free/?rss_id=Odds and Ends


----------



## lwadkins (Nov 16, 2004)

A mormon strength is their discipleship, they do a much better job in discipling new members than evangelical churchs do....unfortunatly. The Book of Mormon is the lens through which the Bible must be intrepreted as it is the most recent "revelation."


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 16, 2004)

I saw it at costco its a nice looking book but just another way to have it hit the mainstream its destined to be a big seller in utah


----------

